# Haswell Motherboard,SATA DVD, etc.



## Anonymous (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to FreeBSD. And I wanted to learn FreeBSD.

Does FreeBSD support UEFI? I intend to buy a laptop with Intel Haswell motherboard. I wonder whether the current release FreeBSD version 9.2 or 10 support any SATA DVD burner? (How do I go about changing the UEFI BIOS settings to make it work?)
Does it support the latest Intel A/C WiFi card?
Does FreeBSD support the Intel Haswell GPU? (Or do I have to look for an Nvidia GPU?)
Does using an HP All-in-one printer (not an HP laser printer) work on FreeBSD? Because I find it hard to get legacy hardware from any computer shop in my area.
How do I go about configuring the SATA DVD to work?
If a SATA DVD burner is not support under FreeBSD, how do I configure my external USB DVD burner to work on FreeBSD? A few months back I did try one with PC-BSD 9.1, and I am having trouble to back up my file to a USB DVD burner. It does not seem to burn properly on my external USB DVD burner. I wasted a lot of blank DVDs.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 24, 2013)

UEFI should boot in legacy mode with Secure Boot disabled.  How to do that varies, as there is no standard for the UEFI user interface.  A boot loader for Secure Boot is being worked on.

I don't know about 802.11ac or Haswell GPU, possible on both, probably not but more likely for the second.

Some all-in-one printers can be made to work.  It depends on the model.  Most induce at least some degree of despair.  See Buying A Used Laser Printer for an alternative.

The SATA DVD should work without problems.  Bad burns are often due to media incompatibility.  Some drives are particularly touchy about media.  ASUS and Lite-On have worked the best for me, with LG and Samsung being more touchy.  Reducing the burn speed sometimes helps.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2013)

I stumble this site that FreeBSD is in fact beta tesing on UEFI support. https://wiki.freebsd.org/UEFI

Do I have to configure anything on the BIOS for a SATA DVD?
Do I have to set AHCI on the BIOS for SATA DVD?
Or leave the default settings as it is?

I checked often via the HPLIP OpenSource site. http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html. I wonder: does any of them work?

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/su ... index.html which means I have to check the HPLIP version, in order to know whether the HP printer is working out of the box.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2013)

rusli said:
			
		

> I stumble this site that FreeBSD is infact beta tesing on UEFI support.
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/UEFI
> 
> Do I have to configure anything on the bios for a Sata DVD???



No.



> Do I have to set AHCI on the bios for Sata DVD???



No, but it should be enabled for improved hard drive performance.



> I checked often via HPLIP OpenSource site. http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
> I wonder does any of them work?



HPLIP has been ported: print/hplip.

If you haven't bought a printer yet, life is much simpler with a laser printer that supports PostScript.  See Buying A Used Laser Printer.


----------

